
US orders Russia to close 3 diplomatic buildings, including SF consulate - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-31/u-s-orders-closing-of-russian-consulate-in-san-francisco
======
schoen
I remember the time I contacted the Russian Consulate-General in San
Francisco. It was the beginning of August 2001 and Dmitry Sklyarov had just
been arrested after his presentation at DEF CON in Las Vegas.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Elcom_Ltd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Elcom_Ltd).

I was starting to organize efforts on Dmitry's behalf, including some protests
calling on the government to drop charges against him. But initially, we
didn't even know where Dmitry was being held or what had happened to him after
his arrest.

So, I called up the consulate and said that I heard that a Russian citizen had
been arrested and would probably be brought into their consular jurisdiction
and I was concerned about him and wondered if the consulate had received a
report of this.

The man on the other end said, in a super-thick Russian accent, "We do not
have such information." And that was it.

